# Heart stopped beating...21w3d



## accountkilled (Jan 20, 2010)

Delete - Domestic violence, online stalking/harassment/hacking. ADMIN - Please delete my profile!


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Oh mama I am SO SORRY!!!


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I am really sorry. I've lived a similar nightmare of an u/s gone so horribly wrong, with my kids in the room. It is just not how it should be. I hope that you have kind caregivers during your induction & that it will be as peaceful as it can be given the circumstances. Cherish the moments you have with your precious little one & don't be afraid to take pictures. I know that I treasure them. Our nurse took hand and footprints for us, which also are treasured. I'm sorry, so very very sorry. Please come here to this little corner of MDC in the dark days and weeks ahead. It was my lifesaver to be here in a place where other women knew the path I was on.


----------



## mamapajama (Feb 9, 2003)

Oh mama,

I also had the experience of having the ulatrasound tech say "I'll be right back" and knowing in that moment that something was terribly wrong. My children were there too when we found our our little baby had died.

hugs mama. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry, nicole_marie.

My thoughts are with you & your family.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## apmama07 (Nov 22, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your baby. Sending you thoughts of strength, healing, and peace.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

oh mama i am so sorry. My son was in the room when we found out our baby had died. It was awful!!! I am so sorry you are going through this. Take as many pictures, footprints, memories, etc. that you can think of. You can't get too much. You don't have to ever look at them again but if you want to then you have those beautiful momentos. I will be thinking of you today and in the days to follow. You are not alone.


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. We are all grieving for you.


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry dear mama.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

i am so deeply sorry for your loss. prayers and hugs for you, mama.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

rest peacefully little Aurora. The world was a better place while you were here.


----------



## FMS619 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nicole-Marie,

I read your birth story with much sobbing on my end. Know that I am thinking of you today and all these first days without your beautful Aurora. I am deeply sorry for your loss and wish you as much peace as you can have right now.

Take care.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

where is the birthstory posted? I would like to read it.


----------



## accountkilled (Jan 20, 2010)

ADMIN - Please delete my threads and profile due to domestic violence, online stalking/harassment/hacking. Thank you.


----------



## accountkilled (Jan 20, 2010)

ADMIN - Please delete my threads and profile due to domestic violence, online stalking/harassment/hacking. Thank you.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

I am so glad that you had a peaceful birth experience and got to hold your baby and say goodbye with your whole family







.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

I am glad my son was there as well although that made it really hard for me. I had him leave so I could process the situation then brought him back in and that worked for us. All of my kids met their brother and I am grateful for that . It helps them with some type of closure instead of mom was pg now she's not they know whe had a baby and know we buried it. They had their opportunity to say goodbye. Looks like you are doing a good job with your son as far as giving him the space to process in his own way. That is so hard when we jst want to crawl under the covers and never get out.

I read your birth story and it is beautiful and so is the pic with your son and daughter together. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! I lost my son at 23 weeks in the summer and I know how painful it is for you right now! You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## accountkilled (Jan 20, 2010)

*Please delete my account and all data. **My phones, emails, computers, forums, etc. have been professionally hacked by a domestic abuser. Thank you for your prompt attention to this serious matter. *


----------

